# Guacamole Molcajete



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*

1 Ripe avocado*
*1/4 Cup finely chopped Roma tomato *
*2 Serrano chiles finely chopped (seeded & de-veined) *
*1 Heaping tablespoons of finely chopped onion*
*2 Cloves of garlic
1 Tablespoon sour cream
1 Tablespoon of minced cilantro *
*Juice from half a lime*
*Salt to taste (usually about 1/4 of a teaspoon)*â€‹​
Add the chopped onion, garlic, serrano chiles, cilantro & salt to the molcajete. Grind until you have a smooth paste.

Add the avocados to the molcajete & grind until slightly chunky.

Add the sour cream & lime juice, then gently incorporate.

Add the tomatoes to the molcajete & incorporate. Do not grind the tomatoes.

Adjust the salt if necessary & enjoy!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Interesting with the sour cream. Im gonna try this for sure.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I could eat that whole thing easily.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ I did, LOL!!! Just finish making it again to go with the chicken fajitas. ^^^

The *Salsa Molcajete *is excellent as well!!! I wish I had bought one of these years ago, they absolutely do make a difference.


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

I made it last night Ranch, outstanding...........you always come through! Now I need to find a molcajete


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Beware of imitations, many are imitations (mixed with concrete)... real ones are carved out of river basalt.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

w_r_ranch

Been meaning to get one of these for a while myself. Where did you get yours from?

Thanks!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

At a Mexican place on 'Monument Hill' in LaGrange (southwest corner of 77 & 155). I would think that you should be able to find them at a mexican market/grocery store locally. Also online at *MexGrocer*.

I'd stay away from Amazon for these... they had a lot of fake ones...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> At a Mexican place on 'Monument Hill' in LaGrange (southwest corner of 77 & 155). I would think that you should be able to find them at a mexican market/grocery store locally. Also online at *MexGrocer*.
> 
> I'd stay away from Amazon for these... they had a lot of fake ones...


Done thanks. Mexgrocer (save 20%) by using Code: MEXICO on checkout.


----------

